# 2 fish questions



## vilasman1 (Oct 16, 2004)

What other oily fishes are there that you can generally find in the grocercy stores besides tuna and salmon? In other words what would be some other choices?

What would be a good oily fish seasoning mixture? Like what herbs and spices coould i mix up and keep in a jar next to the stove ready to season my oily fishes?


----------



## luvs (Oct 17, 2004)

Gorton's:
http://www.gortons.com/cookbook/glossary_top.php
they have an extensive fish glossary.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 17, 2004)

I think Arctic Char would fit in here, and steelhead...salmon, of course comes in a range of varieties, chum, keho, coho, sockeye, Atlantic, Scottish, farmed or wild for all of these...

I find smallmouth bass to be the "oiliest" of them all (maybe that's just me being me?) but its doubtful you'd find that in a store...you have to catch them yourself...

I've said it before, I like fresh garlic, chopped up...and with salmon only, lets add some sea or Kosher salt, some fresh pepper, the herb and garlic marinade...I've never tried any pre-made mix of spices and oils to hold until I did a fish, always made up my marinades or rubs off what was on hand...

A lot of respondents here like their fish distinctly "underdone" from what we like, and I imagine, again, that this may be because they use lemon or "seasoned rice vinegar" (golly, is that ever a handy condiment!) as a feature in their marinades...if you head in that direction, you could, I guess, use some form of tobasco seasoning in the marinade and eliminate the fresh ground pepper, and slash the skin and insert garlic cloves, but "wet" fish is not to my liking...what's left of a good salmon fillet can be mixed up into tonight's or tomorrow's salmon salad sandwich....

I wouldn't say "No" to trying out Basil, Rosemary and Marjoram with salmon, and olive oil comes through for me, as did butter before lactose intolerance crept into the family and chlorestral went through the roof...

Note that Lake Trout can be reasonably "oily" too, depending on where they are sourced from (where I fish, they can be quite "pink") and a lot of the salmon technique can be applied to them...

For tuna, I buy only the fresh steaks, and prepare them as if they were beef...cooking on the hottest heat with Hy's seasoning and olive oil for about two minutes a side (an epicurious buddy asked why I liked them "well done"?) and they come out like a good filet mignon...hard, in fact, to tell the difference....


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2004)

Some more oily fish are swordfish, orange roughy, sardines, herring, mackeral, trout, to name a few.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 19, 2004)

I love fish, especially the full flavored fish like speckled and rainbow trout.  However, eat it sparingly.  We have contaminated the waters with mercury from coal fired electrical plants.  Such great bodies of water such as Lake Superior, The Au Sable river, the St. Mary's River, Lake Michigan, etc. have increasing levels of methyl mercury, rendering the fish dangerous to the infirm very young children, pregnant women, etc.

Mercury attacks the nervous system, as does lead, cadmium, arsenic, and the other "heavy metals" from the element chart.  In years long since past, loco weed decimated cattle herds.  It took a long time before anyone realized that loco weed was simply mormally edible plants that had grow in areas rich in heavy metal deposits.

The phrase - mad as a hatter - comes from the 17th centruy practice of stiffening the brims of felt hats with mercury.  The hatters absorbed the toxic metal through there skin and slowly went mad, litteraly.

I hate to say this, but I need to.  There are many beneficial nutrients in fish oil that could benefit us, leading some consumers to eat large quantities of fish.  Unfortunately, those same consumers have reported numerous cases of mental change, hair loss, and failing health that was linked to heavy metal poisoning.  I have a good freind who is a bioligist with our tribe.  He keeps me well informed.  Do the research.  And push your politicians to develop renewable energy means where possible, such as wave action, wind, solar, and water power.  We have only this one planet on which to live.  I'm tired of seeing it's natural beauty and great bounty wasted and destroyed.

Sorry for the sour grapes.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lifter (Oct 19, 2004)

Goodweed I totally endorse your remarks above!

On the other hand, get across the bridge into SSM Ontario and pick up the Government's "Fishing Guide" on what lakes are poisoned and what lakes are not so bad...it will detail the fish and their flesh according to size and give you some basic guidelines to live with...

Nice of you to find a place to park my hairloss woes...I blamed it on the damned headboard for years...

Lifter


----------



## marmalady (Oct 19, 2004)

Not sour grapes at all, Goodweed; I'm getting involved in our local 'sustainable seafood' movement here in Charleston; as more and more of the harbours and marshes here are developed and getting polluted, the wonderful local seafood - oysters, clams and shrimp in particular - are becoming contaminated, and an entire industry is going down the tubes for the sake of the mighty 'tourist buck'.  It's sad.  

Maybe we should open a topic re sustainable food in general?


----------

